# Sad News



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

You should know that Larry Lampert passed away yesterday suddenly. Larry was a long time Dallas area planted tank enthusiast. Many newer members may not have known Larry as he primarily devoted his hobbyist efforts to the AGA. In fact, Larry was the current president of the AGA. Larry was a key player in that organization and has been the perennial auctioneer at the AGA conventions for years.

The funeral will be held tomorrow (Sunday) at Restland of Dallas at 10:30am.
13005 Greenville Ave. 
Dallas, TX 
972-238-7111


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

damn!  I think i met him once lets have a moment of silents, and place some aquatic plants over his grave...


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've thought about Larry a lot today. He was a ground floor DFWAPC guy. I remember him from the first meeting I went to which was probably the second meeting ever for the club over at Tara Nyberg's apartment. Everyone especially him yapping constantly about those damn apistos! Forget that she had a six foot tank and her CO2 source was yeast and that the plants were awesome. She had cichlids.

His connections in the TCA and ACA gave the DFWAPC a real boost. There from a while there were tons of people who were really "bait heads" but gave dues because they knew Larry and he supported the club. The cash built up. He got to talking to this person and that person and the next thing you know, the DFWAPC is hosting the AGA Convention in Dallas. Larry did all the negotiations with the hotel and came up with the idea to do the live and silent auctions at the same time. He wasn't a big fan of the focus groups we did that year. He and I even had a heated phone conversation or two about it but in the end we compromised and it all turned out for a good convention. It was during that time he told me he wanted to be AGA president. I am glad he did it. He worked tirelessly on the goings on of the AGA and probably still had his had in a few other organizations.

I went through some tumultuous times in my life for a couple of years. Larry was one of several people who would call me regularly to check in on me and make sure I was doing OK. It meant a lot to me. So, you see we go from being just a bunch of people who have a similar interest into being people who know and care for each other. Through growing some weeds in aquarium we wind up enriching our lives as well as touching the lives of those around us. 

I will remember Larry as my friend and hopefully his energy and passion for the aquatic hobby will inspire us to carry on in a manner that would bring a smile to his face.

God bless you Larry, we will miss you. Peace and prayers for those that were left behind.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

What a nice tribute
Sounds like the kind of guy I'd like s a friend. 

Think of him often and he will not depart


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you for that Ricky.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I first ran into Larry at the AGA Convention in Dallas. We chatted for a bit and it turns out that his parents live in Maryland. Over the years we became good friends. Larry had a heart of gold. Its rare to run into people like that anymore.

Every Thanksgiving, he'd be in the area visiting his parents. We started hanging out with a few GWAPA folks at the local diner the Saturday after Thanksgiving. I'll miss that. 

Rest in peace my friend. We'll meet again.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, gosh, this comes as a complete shock. How very sad. 

I remember meeting with Larry and another fellow (name escapes me now, I'm so sorry) who were interest in aquatic plants. The next time we met, there were more folks, and then more, and....we then formed a club!

Larry taught me how to use CO2 in my tank. I remember him as being a wonderful, giving person.

Prayers go out to his family. So sad. 

Walter


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Sad news... My prayers go out to his family.

Giancarlo


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

from the aga facebook page. 
Cheryl Hofmann Rogers "It was a sudden cardiac arrest."


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't mean to be morbid, but I know that some people in DFW will be comforted to know more details.

Kathy Olson, who is a medical doctor, spoke on the phone to Larry's sister-in-law, who is a surgeon. Larry had been concerned with heart problems but had had a complete cardio work-up this year and they didn't find anything. But Friday morning he had a heart arrhythmia, which led to cardiac arrest. Just a freak heartbeat and he was gone. So there was really nothing that could be done. Nothing except to love and appreciate our own family and community ties while we have the chance.

There were at least a hundred people at his funeral. His family has a strong community around them.

I am compiling a document of remembrances for his family. If anyone has something to say about Larry, please post here, PM or e-mail me.

Cheryl
cheryl @ dustyuniverse dot com


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Very sad news... My condolences to his family and friends. As Ricky mentioned, Larry was a very strong support of the club, especially in its early days. My first club meeting was at his house; It was only the 2nd or 3rd meeting of the club -- I think Tim Cincotta, Balin Shaw, and Walter Klockers were the only others in attendance. He was a great support of the hobby and he will be missed.


Mike


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been thinking about all my old friends from the DFWAPC all weekend and realize how fragile life is from day to day. I can still remember the first meeting of the DFWAPC years ago and the group that came together via a posting through the now defunct aquatic plant digest. A core group of people in the Dallas area including the before mentioned Ricky Cain, Tim Cincotta, Walter Klockers, myself and Larry came together because of our passion for the hobby and we decided to form this club. Although Larry was an incredible aquarist, he was also an aquascapist at heart. His planted tanks were always thriving and he was always free with plants he gave to fellow hobbyist. Without his help and his endless promotion of our club, the DFWAPC would not have grown to the point it has today. I still remember very well the incredible success our club and the AGA had in Dallas for that year's AGA convention. Through the efforts of many people especially Larry and several other tireless workers, that convention is still remembered today as one of the most successful events the AGA has ever had.

His efforts to grow this hobby continued after his time with the DFWAPC, although I know he never lost interest in the local group. However, he and I talked about how he felt like he had a greater calling and how he wanted to promote the planted tank hobby in a grander scale both nationally and internationally. I had the fortune to work with him during my time as the AGA's contest coordinator and also as a volunteer for convention planning for the AGA. His visions for the organization were inspiring and his tireless efforts have made this association even stronger today.

As I write this about Larry, I regret that I will not be able to see him or work with him again for the next convention. I can still remember many of the conversations that we have had and the emails that were sent back and forth talking about the hobby and our families and like Ricky mentioned, our relationship evolved from people with similar passions to one of good friends. As I think on his passing, I realize that friendships are incredibly fragile and that life can pass by at a moments notice.

Larry you will be terribly missed as a leader of this hobby, but especially as a friend whom I valued. My sincerest condolences to the family in this time of tragedy. His legacy will continue on in the DFWAPC and the AGA.

Bailin Shaw


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you to everyone for your comments; it means a lot to me to read them. Like all of you, I am still in shock that Larry is no longer with us. He and I became friends way back when I got into the hobby, trading plants a bunch of times and meeting over Thanksgiving, since we both had family in the DC area. I have always been glad to see him at the conventions too, and hope that we don't take for granted the dedication he put into the AGA and to our hobby as a whole. But more importantly, I will miss one of the nicest people I have ever met and a wonderful person. Thank you, Larry, for being my friend.


----------

